
The ephemeral nature of software - what will you show your grandchildren? - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2013/03/24/ephemeral/
======
tabulatouch
I thought about this topic in the last two years manly (maybe because i am a
dad of a 2 years daughter?). Since already a lot of "cool" work i did in the
past no longer is showable, or i even lost backups (DOS games, simulations, 3D
games, startup failures, web frameworks) i guess that the same would apply to
the current projects. My conclusion was: as programmers we, at least, have to
play the Museum Keeper role and consolidate our deliverables with proper VMs
to show our software to our grandchildren. Let's all hope VMWare stays solid
and VirtualBox never dies! :)

